
Do you trust a closed-source OS that gathers data about you? - aharju
Windows 10 collects certain information about the user. It is closed source, so you have to take Microsoft&#x27;s word about what and how much they collect. Still, are you comfortamble enough using that software?
======
Nextgrid
Nope, that's why no Windows nor Android for me. MacOS is not perfect either
but it's the lesser evil.

------
wizzerking
I use Windows 10 for development work, behind a very restrictive firewall,
otherwise Linux all the way I am working on using linux to create
crossplatform apps like flutter

------
dontbenebby
Absolutely not.

